# outdoors vs. lightbox



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 6, 2016)

_getting the correct lighting to photograph our finds has always 
been the most challenging. I've tried many different methods with varying success.


I noticed that some of the best shots are outdoors in the last hour
 before sunset.


has anyone had any success with the newer LED lights??

Jim_


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2016)

I've had the LED flashlights and find it gives a sort of bluish light. I've never tried in photography.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have always prefer natural light.. and agree the last sun of the day is the nicest.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 8, 2016)

As far as photos,  LED'S does work good if it is the brite white LED's.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 8, 2016)

I use two OttLite 18-LED, 5V, rechargeable, folding ("Z" stack) lamps for small items I can photograph right on my keyboard (covered with a sheet of bond paper).  Mostly, I photograph fossils in that manner, but here's a small bottle I just did. 
  ​


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 8, 2016)

That looks really good! Where did you get the light?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 8, 2016)

anj2006 said:


> That looks really good! Where did you get the light?



OttLite makes many versions of these desk lamps.  Mine were gifts, but I think they came from Michael's craft store (the chain).  Mine don't appear on the OttLite website, but this is close:

http://products.ottlite.com/p-410-multi-function-led-travel-light.aspx#Description


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks ill check it out.


----------

